# Destin... Nearshore trolling for kings/blackfin tuna



## atliens1987 (Apr 3, 2016)

*Destin this week nearshore fishing... need some tips!*

Coming to Destin tomorrow with the family for spring break and will be bringing our boat down (21ft. Center Console) to do a little inshore and nearshore fishing... 

Will probably going out this Tuesday and Wednesday since the weather looks the best on those days. I am planning on trolling spoons for spanish mackerel or some diving trolling lures/or live baits for any early kings that may be hanging around the nearshore reefs wrecks. We will also have some younger ones with us so want to do some bottom fishing for triggers and mingo's. Maybe have one larger rod rigger up with a carolina rig for dropping live baits targeting am AJ. 

Do you guys have any tips I am forgetting or what baits the spanish/kings are taking now? Appreciate any info you can supply. Thanks!


----------



## atliens1987 (Apr 3, 2016)

Will be coming down over labor day weekend and bringing my 18ft cc.... Looking to do some near shore trolling for kings. Planning on catching live bait and slow trolling I've also got a few yozuri trolling lures I will be giving a shot. Any suggestions you may have.... I'm looking to stay closer to shore maybe 2-3 miles out and hit the public wrecks/reefs.. Also, I'm used to trolling for freshwater striper using flatlines and slow trolling is this the best method for targeting kings?


----------



## atliens1987 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey,

I'll be coming down over labor day weekend and bringing my 18ft cc.... Looking to do some near shore trolling for kings. Planning on catching live bait and slow trolling I've also got a few yozuri trolling lures I will be giving a shot. Any suggestions you may have.... I'm looking to stay closer to shore maybe 2-3 miles out and hit the public wrecks/reefs.. Also, I'm used to trolling for freshwater striper using flatlines and slow trolling is this the best method for targeting kings?


----------



## bfontenot45 (Feb 18, 2016)

We have had some luck with kings nearshore out of Destin recently. Trolling frozen cigars with skirts. We have been fine tuning our trolling speeds but find 3-5 mph to be the sweet spot. Maybe a bit slower using live or go a bit faster with the yozuri, maybe get lucky and find a stray wahoo. We also take it out of gear from time to time for a minute.


----------



## atliens1987 (Apr 3, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info... Are there any fish I should be targeting bottom fishing as well? Are mingo snapper in this close?

Also, below is the gear I will be bringing - Med/Heavy Striper Rods/Okuma Magda pro reels spooled with 20lb mono, smaller spinning reels for catching bait, and two penn pursuit 6000 spinning with med/heavy rods spooled with 30lb braid... Will I need any heavier rods or tackle? Thanks for the help!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Trolling live bait or frozen cigs will require a rod with a SOFT tip or you'll beat the hell out of it.


----------



## atliens1987 (Apr 3, 2016)

Got it. I've got specific live bait striper rods used for trolling live blueback herring for striper up on lake Lanier... Will that work?


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Years ago I would troll baits there. If the boat traffic allows start pulling at the jetting. Make a wide right turn. Then troll to the Okaloosa pier. There is a public reef. King and Spanish marks and bonitas. Pink with blue skirts worked the best for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Going to be a lot of boat traffic that weekend. I would headed West all the way past the pier and then start working that area. There are a lot of fish that start cruising behind the sand bar that time of year, like mahi, blackfin, and sails in addition to kings. Look for the bait balls on the surface and troll near them. In my opinion, live bait is the way to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

